# chicago to davenport iowa



## tober (Jul 18, 2007)

Tommorow I'm delivering some small packacges from Shiller Park(suburb of chicago) to davenport iowa. I'd be happy to bring anybody else who's looking to go west. I'm leaving shiller park around 7-8am(july 19) and heading for davenport.


----------



## inky (Jul 18, 2007)

you should craigslist this


----------



## tober (Jul 19, 2007)

.


----------

